# Rural Housing Control Zone and A3



## whackin (3 Mar 2010)

I have a site which I currently have planning on. The planning pertains to me and from what I understand can't be transferred. Someone I know wishes to buy the site and apply for planning herself. 
What I am wondering however is if I am outside a Rural Housing Control Zone (which I am) do all these A3 type conditions automatically not apply?


----------



## whackin (3 Mar 2010)

I should clarify this: When I say I am outside the RHCZ I mean that the site is outside the RHCZ


----------



## RKQ (4 Mar 2010)

Have a look at the Area Maps in your County Development plan. 

Each area is usually colour coded, so it should be a simple matter to see which area or zone your site is situated in. The conditions / constraints usually depend on the area or zone of the site.

As a rule of thumb - the conditions that apply to your current permission are likely to apply to any new permission. The issue and requirements of "Local need" will clearly defined in the Development Plan.


----------



## Superman (4 Mar 2010)

whackin said:


> I have a site which I currently have planning on. The planning pertains to me and from what I understand can't be transferred. Someone I know wishes to buy the site and apply for planning herself.
> What I am wondering however is if I am outside a Rural Housing Control Zone (which I am) do all these A3 type conditions automatically not apply?



I'm not sure I fully understand.  If your site is outside an RHCZ, then there should be no restrictions on who can apply for Permission.


----------



## whackin (4 Mar 2010)

Thanks. I have looked at the maps and it seems that we are not in any particular zone. However, I wonder why they insist so much on the local need aspect of the application when it doesn't seem to be supported by the local development plan.


----------

